# Pros and Con on the Atlanta Hawks???



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

What are some of their strangth and weakness.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Strength: they have young, talented, atheltic players. Thats can do a little bit of everything.

Weakness: They're young. The coach hasn't proved he can be a really good coach.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Agreed with you, kid.

But I'm now wondering what if we had drafted Conley instead of Horford, would we be in a better position now? And what could've had done with the 11th pick? Anyways, I like this year's Hawks draft (too bad we traded our 2nd rounder for Anthony Johnson)


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Strengths: Athleticism.

Weakeness: They don't have a legitimate starting PG at this point in time (Obviously down the line Acie but you can't expect a rookie PG to do TOO much). Also their coach blows, their management blows. They also have nobody useful at the C position, they are still in dire need of big bodies in the post.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

I just hope Speedy can stay healthy. When he was with the Hornets, he was at his best playing 20-25 minutes, with getting Acie, maybe we can do the same.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

I like the Horford pick. I think the Hawks needed a legitimate bruiser forward, a guy with bulk.
I don't think Conley at #3 would've been right, and I think Law will be good enough at pg in a few years - with Johnson, you don't need a true pg, similar to how the Heat don't need one. You don't want Johnson _at_ PG, but he'll still be handling and running the offense more than the average 2guard.

Anyway, back to the thread -

Pros: youth, athleticism, potential, tradeable players/contracts, stability (the roster isn't constantly being overhauled)

Cons: bad management situation, not a proven coach, lack of size in the frontcourt (it's either 6'11 6'10 6'9, or 6'10 6'9
6'8)
I'm not sure about this next one, as I haven't seen the Hawks enough - lack of scorers capable of creating their own shot and drawing a double-team: the obvious piece to add is a post playing center, but that's true for 4 out of 5 franchises..


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Pros: Athleticism, Potential, Youth

Cons: Youth, Horrible Ownership Situation


----------



## CatHawk~ClipperTrail (Sep 21, 2007)

Quite Frankly said:


> Pros: Athleticism, Potential, Youth
> 
> Cons: Youth, Horrible Ownership Situation


There is always a space for improvement...


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

different_13 said:


> I like the Horford pick. I think the Hawks needed a legitimate bruiser forward, a guy with bulk.
> I don't think Conley at #3 would've been right, and I think Law will be good enough at pg in a few years - with Johnson, you don't need a true pg, similar to how the Heat don't need one. You don't want Johnson _at_ PG, but he'll still be handling and running the offense more than the average 2guard.
> 
> Anyway, back to the thread -
> ...


Why is your team so Down on Zaza, he is young and has good size, his rebounding could be better, but you have Smith at the 3 as a good rebounder.Zaza makes his free throws and must be able to bang with a few of the big centers(Shaq, Howard, Curry), after that what do you want from the guy, he needs to be a role player. 

Sheldon and Horford give you solid size at the 4 spot as well. Horford can play on the blocks, and Zaza can knock down the 15 footers.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

different_13 said:


> I like the Horford pick. I think the Hawks needed a legitimate bruiser forward, a guy with bulk.
> I don't think Conley at #3 would've been right, and I think Law will be good enough at pg in a few years - with Johnson, you don't need a true pg, similar to how the Heat don't need one. You don't want Johnson _at_ PG, but he'll still be handling and running the offense more than the average 2guard.
> 
> Anyway, back to the thread -
> ...


Lack of size on the frontcourt is hardly an issue


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Zaza is soft and weak on defense, thats why I'm down on him.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Pros: JOSH, Marvin, Joe, Al & maybe Acie
Cons: Everything else

More in depth, they have good talent at the wings that is fun to watch; athletic, explosive, etc. BUT, the PG and Post are nothing special unless they can get good C play out of Al. Another con is that they have 2 young guys that are 3/4s and another that is a 4, so you can't start all 3 at 2 positions. Best lineup would obviously be Acie, Joe, Josh, Marvin and Al, but would they be too out of position with that lineup?


----------



## number1pick (May 24, 2007)

Horford was a great pick. Conley is more of a project than Law. I think Law is gonna surprise some people by how NBA ready he is. He'll end up being a great PG in a few years like a Sam Cassell type. He's not afraid to take big shots and he will make them. Last year for A&M he scored something like 80% of a&m's points in the last 4 minutes of games. He's clutch. Horford is Shelden Williams but much better and more athletic. He can block shots, rebound, and he's a much better passer AND he has an offensive game. He's going to be a BEAST offensively. Hawks are gonna be good. Division champs this year, IMO.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Al Horford looks like he will be fantastic. He got in foul trouble tonight, but he really was the one who started the Hawks run at the beginning. I believe he had like 8 points and 8 rebounds in the first quarter.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Horford = Wes Unseld handling and passing the ball.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

number1pick said:


> Horford is Shelden Williams but much better and more athletic. He can block shots, rebound, and he's a much better passer AND he has an offensive game. He's going to be a BEAST offensively. Hawks are gonna be good. Division champs this year, IMO.


That wouldnt make him like Shelden Williams at all.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Horford is so much better than Shelden lol. And I am loving this new running up and down offense


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Pros: Youth

Cons: Youth


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Horford seems to be doing well for himself.
Law doesn't - has he been injured? (I haven't been watching the NBA this year, just started checking on nba.com the other day..)

I notice Smith leading the league in Blocks too.. Nice.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

I really do like the Hawks. Not because they are fun to watch but more so the future of this team. You have a beast in the middle in Horford, a nice SF in Smith, a star SG in Johnson, and a bunch of young players. I really do Williams (not sheldon) a lot. I know you don't really have a good pg but you can probably find one with those many good wing players. Eventually, you will need to trade a player or two to make room. I LOVE YOUR TEAM.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

PD said:


> I really do like the Hawks. Not because they are fun to watch but more so the future of this team. You have a beast in the middle in Horford, a nice SF in Smith, a star SG in Johnson, and a bunch of young players. I really do Williams (not sheldon) a lot. I know you don't really have a good pg but you can probably find one with those many good wing players. Eventually, you will need to trade a player or two to make room. I LOVE YOUR TEAM.


While they do have some good, young players, what prevents me from thinking this team has a bright future is ownership. They have been fighting in court since 2005 and it doesn't look like anything is going to be resolved there in the next year or two. It's a little harder to complete trades, hire and fire coaching staffs, hire and fire management when the owners at the top can't agree on anything.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This was a nice win for the Hawks tonight.I only watched the fourth quarter,but aside from the stupid foul Anthony JOhnson had a terrific game.It's been years since I saw him look this good.Problem is that Utah has been making everyone they play look good lately.I guess someone must have been hurt judging by the minutes Marvin played tonight.I don't guess he came out of the game.CHildress must be hurt?

I guess now the Hawks are at .500.If they could get solid play at the point from AJ they should go on winning.That's really what has killed this team for the last couple of seasons.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I have watched the first half and it's been the same as always. The talent is there, but if you get no game plan from your coach it is going to be hard. The Hawks could be a lock for the playoffs if they had a better coach, someone who is playing more of an up-tempo style. A team with so many great athletes should not play at one of the slowest paces in the entire league ...


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Diable said:


> This was a nice win for the Hawks tonight.I only watched the fourth quarter,but aside from the stupid foul Anthony JOhnson had a terrific game.It's been years since I saw him look this good.Problem is that Utah has been making everyone they play look good lately.I guess someone must have been hurt judging by the minutes Marvin played tonight.I don't guess he came out of the game.CHildress must be hurt?
> 
> I guess now the Hawks are at .500.If they could get solid play at the point from AJ they should go on winning.That's really what has killed this team for the last couple of seasons.


Atlanta only had 8 players available for tonight's game, lots of guys banged up. Anthony Johnson did pretty well considering he had to play point guard practically the entire game and chase around Deron Williams. Tonight they played good. Lots of ball movement. Very little of players just standing around.

Josh Smith stays playing great & within the offense. And Al Horford for the first time that I've seen showed flashes of an offense, asking for the ball in the post. In the 2nd quarter, he scored 8 straight buckets for Atlanta.


----------



## msladee (Sep 9, 2007)

geaux hawks:yay:


----------

